# Merry Christmas!



## CatExpat (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi all,

Enjoy your holiday and merry Christmas! Just saw this and thought it would be nice to post it on Christmas eve. 

26 Moments That Restored Our Faith In Humanity This Year


----------



## Gracelu (Dec 25, 2012)

*Merry Christmas too*

Merry Chritmas to everyone!!!


----------



## DavidBowie (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! I loved 9, 13, 16 and 24! Merry Xmas!


----------

